# Stream-Buffer -.-



## 0815 (14. Februar 2009)

hi wollte mal wissen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt den buffer bei online streams zu "verkleinern-vergrössern-deaktivieren" etc damit die videos nicht ständig stoppen oder schneller laden kann

ihr wisst sicher was ich meine 

benutze dsl 6000 - leistet aber nur 3000
surfe über kabel "nicht wlan"


----------



## rebel4life (14. Februar 2009)

Cache im Browser erhöhen, aber das ist alles eine Einstellungssache. Welchen Browser nutzt du und vor allem welche Videos?


----------



## emmaspapa (15. Februar 2009)

Oder z.B. mit dem Realplayer runterladen und dort anschauen. Geht häufig wesentlich schneller.


----------



## 0815 (15. Februar 2009)

also hauptsächlich nutze ich den firefox - zurzeit version 3.0.6

bei den streams handelt es sich um serien und ähnliches die über divx player laufen "version 7"

meinst du mit cache den "offline speicher" in den firefox einstellungen? bei mir stehen 50 mb - auf wie viel sollte ich den ungefähr stellen?


----------



## emmaspapa (15. Februar 2009)

Du begibst Dich gerade auf sehr dünnes Eis  . Die Seiten, die ich vermute das Du sie nutzt, sind häufig ziemlich überlastet. Also lass es lieber. Ich glaube kaum das Du Dir jeden Tag "Alles was zählt" auf RTL.de anschaust


----------



## 0815 (15. Februar 2009)

ich weiss ja nicht welche seiten du meinst  aber wenn ich ein unanständiger jungspund bin & gerne auf schmuddel seiten kostenlose und "legale" streams schau,- dann darf ich noch bisschen auf dem eis spielen oder?

 ?

trotzdem danke für deine warnung 

und ... alles was zählt ... ich bin eher so ein "nur die libe zählt" auf sat 1 typ


----------

